# If I Was An Animal I Would Be........



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

This is really a 2 part question

1. if u were an animal what one would you be and why?
2. If You could choose to be any animal what would you be and why?

i would say i was a lemur.......im easily excitable :wink: , socialable and i love to sunbathe!

i would like to be a leopard. they are fantastic, beautiful, yet powerful and solitary....(yes i no i sed i am sociable but it is nice to ave time to urself)


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm probably a sloth - lazy, ugly and probably growing some strange funguses on my body!!! :lol: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: (I do like sloths though)

I would like to be sea dragon cos they're so graceful and look so stunning *bonus* the men have to carry the babies!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i would prolly b well let me think im nocturnal, i sleep alot, i normally have a gd tempermant so im quite like an Osito (other than the diet bit as i dont eat ne fruit or veg) http://www.blue-n-gold.com/halfdan/osito.htm

and id like to b an elephant as ive always liked them and they one of ma fav animals and they so cute :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i would be an owl as they are so graceful and beautiful.

i would be a rhino so powerful and strong


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

1. I would be a Dung Beetle. No one really notices me until I have to clear up their shit.

2. A dolphin, so I could see the sights that many dont and be as free as I can be. Also... is tere anyone out there that doesn't like Dolphins???


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

I think i would have to be a fly always busy and always landing myself in s***

I would love to be a tiger.Strong,Powerful,Graceful and free to roam where ever i pleased


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I'd be a cheetah, quik and agile !
I'd love to be a Tiger, because there beutifull and powerfull !


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd be a praying mantis. Well some men deserve to get their heads bitten off.

I'd be a golden eagle, graceful, intelligent, powerful, deadly and FREE!

Psychiatists gave up with me years ago :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

id be some kind of bat lol prolly a vampire cos i can be a pain in the neck sometimes and im very close to my family but not so good at letting other people near the real me lol.
id like to be a panther theyre gorgeous, sleek and deadly. free and they live in lovely jungles with lots of dark hidey places.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I would be a silvertip reef shark because they are beautiful, graceful and amazing predators.


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

i think i would be a gorilla just coz am hairy 

i would like to be a killer wale king of the ocean lol


----------



## JamesBondz (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you are right guys!


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i think i am a barn owl, cos im quite small, i can be very nice but if im having a bad day or if u disturb me wen im busy i will have no worries about clawing your eyes out! im faithful(barn owls mate for life) bit of a night creature and always manage to get my dinner everywere but in my mouth!(our barn owls always have yellow faces from chick!!)

if i was to choose i would say tiger cos their just fab!!!


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

:?: I'd probably be a ????? still thinking. A Fox. I work nights,, sleep all day, always looking for food to eat and worst of all, being chased by loads of DOGS!!! :rotfl: :lol:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

lol very good!


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I would be an ornamental lap dog type thing. I'm loud, unafraid to express my opinion, stroppy, demanding, use my looks to get my own way, a real poser and vain! :lol: But I do have a lot of love to give if you're nice to me 

I keep dreaming about the sea and lakes and swimming at the moment and I always wake up feeling really happy so I guess at the moment I might be a sae mammal, maybe a sea otter. Then I could float on my back in the bath all day and smash things with stones! Yippee! Or I might be a gecko cos I looooooooooooooooove to climb and the thrill of heights, and love to wear funky bright coloured clothing


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Im with ROMANO on that one. but if I had to decide... I would be a Tortoise cuz I want to live forever.

Tort


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

But then you'd have to walk around promoting Diet Coke!!










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I think the animal i would want to be best describs me too!!!

A sea turtle (probably a loggerhead!) 

Why i am one: They are the gap year/uni students of the marine world- swimming from one end of their distribution to the other at a leasuirly place, stopping in one location when they feel like it to chow down on some good food! They're mysterious and always surprising people with crazy abilities and adaptations and so they can adapt to any situation pretty easily! Oh and they hibernate!!! (Underwater i might add which they didnt realise was possible as they breathe water, yet hibernate for 3months UNDERWATER?! no one knows how¬

Why i'd love to be one: They are beautiful, graceful, not rushed by anyone, and difficult to pick a fight with!


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

1) I think I'd be an eagle, I like the idea of flying, freedom.

2) If I could choose, I'd definitely be a tiger, they are just perfect in every way.


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

1. id be a panda. a life of eating and sleeping

2. a great white shark. fast and cool


----------



## Natasha Roebuck (Jan 8, 2007)

i would be aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa umumumumumumummy lord cant think :2wallbang: oh a dolphin


but if i could choose um a cheetah


----------



## shipo.1066 (Dec 16, 2006)

think i would be a labarador. dependable good friend and good listener.
if i could choose i would be a mayfly. only live one day but make every second count. no waste no regrets.


----------



## gemthegem (Jan 14, 2007)

my partner shipo say's i resemble a rabbit. fun bouncy and love s*x :lol: 
if i could choose i would be a nice lap cat, sleep eat and be made a fuss of as and when i decide.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Gosh, this thread was dead and buried since august 2006  

Good job it wasn't me digging out old thread this time :lol:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

1. i think i would be a cat prefer the quiet and love to sleep. also love it when people stroke my hair :lol: 

2. i would like to be a meerkat because they are hilarious and so cute
:lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i'd be a sloth, i cant get out of bed in the morning for college so it'd suit me.

if i could choose i'd be a giraffe, because theyre taller than everyone else and look pretty. and theyre my favourite animal


----------



## superhannahmarie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think I'd be a manatee - sea cow - because I generally mooch about browsing all day.

If I could chose I'd be an elephant because they never forget - would make exams easier!

Hannah


----------



## lynne1 (Nov 23, 2006)

t widny care, as long as i lived somewhere warm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:snake: :snake:


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd like to think that i was something like a dolphin intelligent, free, sociable and lovable, but to be honest I'm much more like a hamster, sleeps loads, can be a bit nasty when prevoked but most of the time goes round and round in a wheel getting no where fast.

I'd like to be a great white, free, powerful and on the whole left alone.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

for me it would have to be a thorny devil, as i do eat alot :lol2: but not 6000 ants and atleast nothing can hurt you especially with those spikes


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

A lizard for sure - I often feel cold and love basking ...


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i would be a killer whale.so i could could be a top preditor and still be graceful and cute


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

a unicorn because id be pretty and magical and stuff 
a black panther/jaguar..think they are so cool


----------



## fantiquitous (Feb 7, 2007)

not that anyone cares but

i'm probably a pet cat. a lazy, ungrateful sponge. but adored for it.

i would probably choose to be a pet cat. as i like being an adored lazy sponge =)


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

i'd like to be my greyhound kit she's a black beauty


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

A wolf. Always have, Always will!

I howl with my pack as much as I'm allowed. And if we go for a walk on the moors! And I love running with them when I'm up to a fecking all out sprint lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a lion they are insane top of the food chain and they sleep practically all day, and they get the females to hunt for them what a life


----------



## tripper23 (Feb 20, 2007)

i,d say i was a dog coz i like to sleep alot love bein stroked an dont like bein on me own much
i,d wanna be a tiger coz they are wicked beautiful animals jus a shame people still kill em for fur an medicinal propertys


----------



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

I would say i was a sloth. Some reasons include:

Sloths move only when necessary - I'm quite lazy
They aren't very strong - I'm not very strong
They are very slow moving - I'm slow to do anything
They like to sleep a lot - I love sleep!



There are many animals that i would love to be but my top one would be a cat so i could sleep all day, steal the best seat on the sofa and not have to worry about doing anything more taxing than staring out the window for hours on end

Pioden


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

A sungazer lizard - _Cordylus giganteus_! They're so wonderfully prickly and spikey. And just look at that face! Image:Cordylus giganteus.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------

